# Baptist Catechism



## JM (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey folks,

My wife and I are just finishing up a study on the family and I'm interested in studying the 1689 LBC along with a catechism. Which catechism would re-inforce what is being stated in the confession?

I use Richard Cecil's catechism [a print off thanks to Reformed Reader] with my children for almost 2 years and William Gadsby's catechism [again, thanks to Reformed Reader] for my own personal study, which one do you guys use?

Thanks.

jm


----------



## Iconoclast (Dec 6, 2007)

JM said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> My wife and I are just finishing up a study on the family and I'm interested in studying the 1689 LBC along with a catechism. Which catechism would re-inforce what is being stated in the confession?
> 
> ...


 here is one online;
Spurgeon's Catechism, 1855

here is another:
Keach's Catechism


----------

